

Ebay Opens Up Seller Tools As A Platform - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/15/ebay-opens-up-seller-tools-as-a-platform/

======
babul
eBay has seen the light???

~~~
babul
As mentioned in the article, this is analogous to Facebook, and although the
idea is it will help Selling Manager take off as a platform (those who have
used it know how bad it is) and at the same time remove the appeal of other
third-party selling tools/services, the question I want to know is how does
eBay intend to rewards these developers?

Will it offer commissions, access to user data, allow advertisements in the
tools (like facebook), as it is notoriously monopolistic, greedy, and
uncompromising and from my experience of eBay it is not in its nature to do
such things.

